# light and short period and panicking!



## soozywong (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi

Over the last 18 months, my periods have gradually been getting shorter and v. light at end; before they were always about 5 days and quite steady bleed. Since my miscarriage 5 months ago they were really heavy for a day or so and then very light for 3 or 4 days.  However this month, just had a tiny bit of overnight and early morning heavy bleeding but apart from that so far been very light.  Can anyone shed any light on how much this is or isn't an indicator of fertiity.  I'm getting into a panic about it! ....  Thanks Susanna


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Soozywong

I too was panicking because my last 3 cycles the bleeding was light and so unlike my usual periods. My panic was because I thought I was perimenopausal - and I was leading up to another tx. My main fear was that my lining would be too thin. It was actually the thickest and lushest it has ever been in any txs before.

I don' t know the  answer to your question - but since I have endometriosis, and have had cysts and fibroids (which were not present on the scans at the last tx), the only thing that I can say is that for me, maybe the heaviness of my bleeding before was due to my endo/cysts/fibroids etc. I have also been taking Agnus castus to reduce the gyno problems I have had - again don't know if that made a difference.

Sorry cannot be more help but I wanted to give you some reply - maybe some of what i have said has calmed your panic just a little?

Take care

Nbrxxx


----------



## soozywong (Nov 30, 2009)

Dear Nbr, thank you for your reply, yes I was worried that it meant that I was perimenopausal and didn't have a thick womb lining.  Bizarrely, period then went heavy and then light again since last night, all very odd.  But thanks for your reassuring message - our bodies are such complex entities.  I wish you all the best with your treatments, and thanks for replying to me.  Susanna


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

No problem Susanna

I know how worrying it can be and our minds start going into overdrive! I am awaiting Af no#2 after our recent failed treatment and hope that it is more "normal" to put my mind at rest.

Sorry to ask for TMI, but you say your AF went heavy then light - are you passing what seem to be "clots" or is is just heavy flow? The reason i ask is because with endometriosis you often pass clots of blood, and it would,be worth getting this looked at if it is the case since endo can scar ovaries, tubes etc.

I wish you the best of luck

Nbrxx


----------



## soozywong (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Nbr

Thanks for your concern, I am very touched.  No, it wasn't clots just heavy so don't think I have got endo, but really appreciate you checking.

Best wishes

Susanna


----------

